# How do I clean the aluminium effect front of my van?



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It is a question I asked once before but got no practical answer to. The front of my Fiat X250 is sprayed with an aluminium coloured finish. Using Autoglyn and most other cleaners, a large quantity of the colour comes off and the finished effect remains rather blotchy.
I thought it may only be my van and possibly a faulty batch but have seen several other vans with the same finish, some however have achieved a good clean polished result.
What polish have you used to get a good result on the aluminium paint effect, plastic 'nose' on the front of your van?

My best results so far are with a cheap Simoniz polish.

Alan


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Alan,

I will always use Meguiars and now have a good few hundred pounds of cleaning products, plus my Porter Cable; I used to use Autoglym but now I wouldn't look back.

If you need advice on what the most suitable product to use to clean a surface then I have always found their telephone advise very helpful so it may be worth giving them a call.

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/contact-us

Regards,
Chris


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you Chris. I have sent an enquiry to Meguires and await the outcome. Hopefully I will be able to pass on the good results based upon their response, to other Fiat users who have similar trim.

Alan


----------

